# Refining Using Butyl DiglymePosted



## seawolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Post subject: Refining Using Butyl DiglymePosted: April 29th, 2007, 4:49 pm 


Site Admin 


Joined: February 24th, 2007, 7:10 pm
Posts: 2916
Location: Sherbrooke, Qc Butyl Diglyme is a good variation of the standard Aqua Regia method. You can achieve a gold purity of 99,99+ with BDG. Also, BDG is reusable. 
This tutorial will show you how to refine gold using it. 

Material: 
-Butyl Diglyme (go there if you plan to buy some: http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=99) 
-Separatory Funnel (Very very useful. Take a 2L funnel if possible.) 
-Hot plate 
-Gold Chloride (dissolved gold) 
-Oxalic Acid or other precipitant. 
-Standard PPE 
-HCl 
-Water 
-Scale 
-Magnetic Stirrer (optional) 

Here is the tutorial link: 
http://goldrefining.110mb.com/Tutorials/BDG%20refining.htm 

Questions or Comments: 
http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=5455#5455 

[img::]http://i14.tinypic.com/4xzt7kg.jpg[/img] 

Very pure gold achieved with BDG.

_________________
Hallmarks are lies.


Last edited by Noxx on June 27th, 2007, 7:50 pm, edited 1 time in total. 

Noxx: Would it be possible to restore the links in your post? I would like to see them if possible. I read as much on refining as I can find and this has me curious.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Noxx (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't have a backup of this little tutorial...




seawolf said:


> Material:
> -Butyl Diglyme (go there if you plan to buy some: http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=99)
> -Separatory Funnel (Very very useful. Take a 2L funnel if possible.)
> -Hot plate
> ...



Did I really write that ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the only paper I have on it.


----------



## Macgiver (Aug 1, 2011)

New to the forum and excited to be a part of it. Thank you in advance.

I LOVE the BDG process and have very consistent results with it. Now, I am working on using it on very pregnant AR solution and I am wondering if I would get better results by evaporating (vacuum distilling) the nitric acid out of the AR before extracting with BDG.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thank you again.

CW


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Aug 1, 2011)

yet another obscure way to dissolve gold, although the chemicals are not commonly obtainable:
http://pubs.acs.org/cen/news/89/i14/8914notw4.html

a 1:20 ratio SOCl2-dimethylformamide mixture dissolves gold quickly, but it leaves palladium and platinum untouched; a 3:1 SOCl2-pyridine mixture dissolves gold and palladium rapidly, but it leaves platinum alone.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, now I will have a bunch of reading to do then some experiments.
Mark


----------



## 4metals (Aug 1, 2011)

UG Pyridine! one sniff and you never forget the stink!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 1, 2011)

I used to have to use pyridine in some analytical methods. The lab had a small fume hood, dedicated only to the use of pyridine. It had a small sink built into the back of it. The sink was used to rinse out the glassware before removing it from the hood. Worst smelling stuff on the planet. I remember reading once that the odor actually created clinical depression.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 1, 2011)

I used it to titrate total cyanide in a waste stream, using pyradine-pyrazolone. The cyanide liquor had to be acidified and captured in a sodium hydroxide bubble trap to convert all of the cyanide to sodium cyanide. 

I was one happy camper when selective ion probes came on the scene!

I last used the stuff in 1974 and just last year I got a whiff of the stuff in a chem lab slated for a cleanup, still remembered the smell after all of those years!


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 22, 2015)

Noxx said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have a backup of this little tutorial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a copy on the wayback machine, https://web.archive.org/web/20120511153436/http://goldrefining.110mb.com/Tutorials/BDG%20refining.htm

Here is a pdf printout of the tutorial.
View attachment Gold Recovery Butyl Diglyme.pdf


/Göran


----------

